

Station Maps -  a collection of 3D maps of London Underground/DLR stations - d0ugal
http://stations.aeracode.org/

======
Jamiecon
Absolutely wonderful. I have been looking for something like this for a long
time.

You may want to consider contacting some of the London / tube bloggers for
advice or assistance if you haven't already:

[http://london-underground.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/3d-tube-
map...](http://london-underground.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/3d-tube-maps-
diagrams.html)

[http://london-
underground.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/3d-london-u...](http://london-
underground.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/3d-london-underground-cutaway-
diagrams.html)

<http://www.ianvisits.co.uk/>

I suspect they'd be delighted to assist.

Also good to know we have a TFL rep on HN (@mcdowall). Promise I'll go easy
;-)

~~~
mcdowall
Haha, I'm only a few weeks in so please do! Though I am working closely with
the team that open up the data and look after the mapping options so feel free
to ask a question or two.

------
martingordon
This is very cool. If you're looking for quick wins, you could probably crank
out 5-10 DLR stations in a matter of minutes :-)

~~~
andrewgodwin
Yes, there's a reason I only did one - it would be a bit of a monoculture if
I'd done ten or so. It's the same for a lot of the outlying stations on the
other lines too.

------
gouranga
Great stuff and really interesting - I developed a lot of knowledge of
shortcuts on the tube over 20 years of using it. They do like to send you the
long way round with the signs! It's nice to visualise some of those shortcuts
:)

I'm slightly worried for you however as TFL and the Met seem to be cracking
down on any open information about city infrastructure at the moment.

~~~
mcdowall
I've just started out at TFL and the goal for open data is far from being
cracked down upon, in fact it seems they are trying to make more available,
give me a shout if there are any particular problems you've experienced and
I'm sure I can try and help out.

~~~
gouranga
Under license that is...

------
ragmondo
Hey nice work. I was at Bank station yesterday and was thinking "what's the
quickest way from W+C line to the central line?" either "follow the signs" or
"up the travelator and down the escalator".. I was resorting to having to time
it ! Now countdown before this is branded as a terrorist accessory !!

~~~
tomwalker
I agree that this is useful, especially if you are disabled, but it is just a
matter of time before "terrorism" is cited as a reason to take it down.

~~~
accountswu
As someone who doesn't know the London tube stations I was wondering what
could be a useful application for this map but these comments give me some
idea.

------
josscrowcroft
Regarding what others have said about this being branded a "terrorist
surveillance tool" (highly likely in current climate) - would be amazing if
the the code behind this could be released open-source on GitHub, so that it's
preserved for a happy day when art isn't censored for 'security'...

Would that be possible?

~~~
tomstuart
It's already there: <https://github.com/andrewgodwin/stations>

------
ralph
Sorry to criticise but it wasn't what I expected. I wanted to see the
pedestrian tubes I used to walk down as a kid represented, as tubes. To see
them as flat walk-ways doesn't give the same impression.

That said, would be nice to see it expand and perhaps even join up with plots
of the train tunnels too.

------
mcdowall
Andrew, some good and bad news...

Good news - The team loved the implementation, especially the way it rendered
on mobile for the smaller stations. They also raised some opportunities for
development, such as hints of which carriage to use for travellers carrying
large luggage or with accessibility problems.

Now the bad news, if you are going to want to access all the CAD station
layout diagrams, 360 Virtual tours or Network / Premises photos you will need
to fill in an FOI request.

Give me a shout if you want me to point you in the right direction for the
best person for the FOI (save you walking up and down the platforms!). I can't
however guarantee access to the information due to the obvious security but
its worth you applying.

~~~
andrewgodwin
Ah, that's at least some good news. It was a little inspired by the diagrams
at Green Park of the lifts there, so accessibility might be a good idea.

I'd appreciate any FOI advice - might be best if you contact me directly?
Email is on my page at aeracode.org/about/

~~~
mcdowall
Got it, will drop you a mail.

------
sdoering
Great one. I would love to have something like this for Hamburg, Germany as
well. Or for the sake of [insert preferred deity here] for every city I
have/want to travel to. Imagine sitting in the tube, watching the station you
have to change on your smartphone and being able to find the shortest way.

Would be great.

One idea though: Imagine, you could show the normal start/end of a train on
these maps, than you could decide beforehand, where in the train to sit, to
reach the ideal exit.

------
mcdowall
This is great, Victoria would be an interesting one to try!. I'll pass this on
to my colleague who looks over all our mapping, he'll really like this! (Note
: I work for TFL Online).

------
scoot
Very cool. Would love that as a mobile app! This image[1] of Bank makes for an
interesting comparison, and shows how close you've got it. Even the viewing
angle is the same as the starting view in your 3D model...

[1]<http://www.flickr.com/photos/anniemole/6906967990/lightbox/>

------
Spearchucker
This is awesome!

Besides the obvious value of what this is, I absolutely love that it works in
IE. Sooo many web sites just shut the door, and yet this one degrades as it
should* when using a browser without WebGL.

I can actually email a link of this to my dad (runs IE9) and say "how cool is
THAT"!

* Pan/tilt work ace, and rendering is perfect.

------
BHSPitMonkey
This is awesome. I'm impressed at how smooth it is even without WebGL (Canvas
mode).

One issue I'm noticing is that the cursor target zones for the "tooltip"
labels are a bit off (for me at least). As in, if I want to see the label for
a lift, I need to place my cursor a bit to the left of it.

------
kalleboo
This is very nice! I could use this for Tokyo... some of those stations are a
good 15 minute walk.

------
TelmoMenezes
Excellent stuff, well done! I might be a bit biased because I'm fascinated by
subway systems though... :)

------
nroman
Please, for the love of the web, implement browser history management so that
I can use my back button.

~~~
andrewgodwin
I know - sorry about that. The JS is a bit hacked together! I want to get some
decent linkable URLs for stations too at some point.

EDIT: Added it in, back button works as you'd expect now.

~~~
alainbryden
Clicking the main link still takes me from <http://stations.aeracode.org/> to
<http://stations.aeracode.org/#>, making it impossible to go back to hacker
news.

~~~
andrewgodwin
I fixed that just after you posted the comment, I think.

------
duncan
We're you the person that also made those last.fm posters? If so props to you.

~~~
andrewgodwin
Yep, that was me - thanks!

~~~
duncan
tip of the hat to you

<http://uploadphotos.co/images/99764525033806155819.png>

------
wseymour
Very impressive - especially your from-memory reconstruction of Walthamstow
Central. Pretty accurate!

